# Birds Near Devils Lake??



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I am willing to do some driving but just wanted to know if it is even worth driving to Devils Lake area to scout for white birds? 
I have never shot a snow goose would would love to just shoot 1 bird.

Thanks!!!


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobody knows??


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes - you should see plenty in that area. Good luck!


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

There will no doubt be snows around devils lake. However, alot of the land is tied up by the guide services in the area leaving the freelancing little guy like you and me short of options. There are alot of really good landowners in ND that are friendly, ready to allow access, don't charge daily fees and are based on traditional values of access.

To see the spectacle of the spring migration is amazing. I started hunting spring snows 5 years ago with36 rags and a dozen shells(was too early but got one). Moved up to 300 decoys( a big mix). My brother who is retired is scouting and has shot 5 this week just sitting in fields that the ducks and geese are working(before anyone jumps on this he is not busting the roost or shooting from the ditches - goes out in dark to find a spot to sit and watch ALL the migrating waterfowl)

Be prepared for an addiction. Now hunt snows in the fall in canada. It's like M&M's...... you cant just get one!


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Like i said i just want to shoot a few birds. Have never shot one. I just saw a groupd of specks fly over the house and my jaw was hitting the ground. We do not get specks back home, just canadas.


----------



## fur (Mar 7, 2012)

We have spring hunted in the area for the last five years and typically we stay 30-50 miles outside of DL as it seems access is much easier. Most of the land owners are way nice and appreciate the politeness of asking for access. We have never been turned down.


----------

